# Lelit Mara - compact and bijou



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

I took the plunge and bought a Lelit Mara PL62. It's the perfect size for our small kitchen space. To put things into perspective, that's a Mazzer Mini it's sitting next to.

Coffee is much better than my Silvia. I'm struggling with milk at the moment, but I'm sure that's just because the steam wand is much more powerful than I'm used to.

I love this little machine!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

looks like a really neat solution for those with limited space.

Did you end up buying in the UK or taken advantage of the euro slide?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Very compact good looking machine. Stick with the milk... It'll come good


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

I paid £820 from Espresso Underground. It arrived about a week after I placed the order direct from Italy on a mini pallet!

It's got a year's warranty back to Espresso Underground, so no hassle of sending it back to Italy. It seems a pretty solid, well made machine, so fingers crossed it won't suffer any problems.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks neat. Enjoy!


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

That looks excellent and unusually small for an E61 machine. Lovely.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

I so want one of these for my tiny kitchin, how has it been so far Moley. Thoughts after a few weeks of use?

regards


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Sparky!

It's fantastic. A real step up from my Silvia.

Milk was a problem to begin with, but I was advised to use a bigger jug - problem solved. I can really appreciate why people like strong steaming power.

With the Silvia, when we we had people round, I seemed to be stuck in the kitchen for hours making coffees. Now, I can knock them out one after the other in minutes.

Also, it's achingly pretty! A bit sad maybe, but well, you know...


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Moley,

sounds like you are very much enjoying you new machine. You got an amazing deal on it to, now considerably more expensive!

Regards,


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

It might be worth contacting Pete at Espresso Underground and mention this forum. You never know your luck....


----------



## nicholas.mack (May 31, 2015)

Hi Moley,

I'm on a similar upgrade path (Silvia and Ibertial Challenge) to the Lelit Mara paired with the PL44MMT.

Any further observations, updates?

I've purchased mine directly from italy (via ItaliaWorldWide) who seem to be a lot cheaper than anybody I can find.


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Just checking in to say that after 5 years the little Lelit Mara is still going strong.

It really is a fantastic machine, makes superb coffee and cured my upgradeitis!


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, that must surely put to rest any quibbles about Lelit build quality, lol!!! I have a Mara X on order, the Expobar Minore has failed the WAF test period


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

moley said:


> Just checking in to say that *after 5 years* the little Lelit Mara is still going strong.


 Says it all really....as for upgradeitus; if it ain't broke, no need to fix/replace it....very pleased for yer. 😊


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Another quick update: the Lelit Mara is still working and making great coffee.

I've had to change the pump, which gave up after about 4,000 cups of coffee. Cost about £20 and an hour to install.

I also swapped the blue lights for green ones - no reason other than I prefer green!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

6 years, and all you needed to change was the pump? Now, that is an impressive track record and goes to show that, if you keep your kit nice and clean, it will last you a long time!

Well done!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hopefully the next 6 years will be as easy as the first and the 6 after that...


----------

